# Seattle, WA DnD Game



## SolidSnake_01 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I am new to the Seattle area and was wondering if a DnD group needed another player.  I am mostly interested in playing 4th Edition if possible.  Hopefully there is enough interest to meet up 1-2/month for a face-to-face game.  I have been playing for 15+ years, but sadly all my partners are back East now.  If there is any interest, please let me know.


----------



## SolidSnake_01 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Bigkilla (May 26, 2011)

SolidSnake_01 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the Seattle area and was wondering if a DnD group needed another player.  I am mostly interested in playing 4th Edition if possible.  Hopefully there is enough interest to meet up 1-2/month for a face-to-face game.  I have been playing for 15+ years, but sadly all my partners are back East now.  If there is any interest, please let me know.




I'm a a ways away from Seattle, about 90 miles but you should be able to find more games than you can shaker a stick at in the Seattle area. If your able try to hit up some of the game stores. Seattle is pretty much the  Mecca of the roleplay industry.


----------



## SolidSnake_01 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Bigkilla!


----------

